# REL Storm III replacement driver



## otis857 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi all,
I have 2 REL Storm subs and one of them now has a bad Driver. It has lasted over 15 years and the other one is still going strong. They are a vented, down firing design, but since they are from a British company, they have an odd size and flange shape. Long shot, but anyone have an idea where I can get a replacement driver? REL doesnt sell them anymore. 

I may have to get this one rebuilt. Any recommendations for a good sub re-builder in the southwest to send it to? Couldnt find one in Phoenix anymore.

TIA


----------

